# How many children do you want?



## x__amour

Just curious and trying to spice up Teen Parenting. How many more children do you girls want and if you know when, when? :flower:
I want probably one more and would like them to be 3-4 years apart. Going to start TTC 2013/2014. :D


----------



## amygwen

I'd like 2 or 3 total. I won't be TTC for 5-10 years so we'll see where I am at that point in my life to make a decision realistically. But right now 2-3! :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I really want 3 or 4. We're TTC at the moment so I'm hoping they'll be just under a 2 year age gap. Then I want to wait a couple of years for another one :flow:


----------



## Mei190

How many? Don't think I will know that until I know what it is like with two. But definately another one or two.. or something :haha:

I mean, I enjoy it so much, wouldn't change it for the world. 

As for an age gap I am not too sure. I would like to try now, and we are in a position that we can but it is just getting around to talking about more children I guess. 

Very ambiguous answer I know!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Shannon, glad you brought this up. 
Tbh , ive been thinking about this lately, Ive always wanted 3 boys.
But now, im thinking i just want Mikah :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Shannon, glad you brought this up.
> Tbh , ive been thinking about this lately, Ive always wanted 3 boys.
> But now, im thinking i just want Mikah :shrug:

OH and I were talking about this last night so I was just curious. He says he's "not sure". So we will see. :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Sometimes i am happy with my two, but i know in the future i want at least one more :) we're both from big families though so who knows. I keep changing my mind!


----------



## vinteenage

I want at least 3, but open to having more if the opportunity presents itself!


----------



## fantastica

3, but we wont be able to even think about another for a while..and OH says he never wants anymore...i'd probably just quit uni and have another now if he gave it the go ahead haha!


----------



## DreamComeTrue

i kind of want 3 but its an odd number so it makes me want 4, just cause of when they are older & we go to theme parks & that i dont want someone to have to sit on their own :haha: 

i would love to TTC next year so baby is born 2013, but thats only if weve got our place & its all finished & one of us has our own car. also i would like Lyra to be at nursery school.


----------



## KiansMummy

Id like one more, but im gunna wait till im settled and happy dont want to rush into anything xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

I only want two...but i really want a boy so should the opportunity present itself i'd say 2, 3 tops if my next wasnt a boy.


----------



## lily123

I would really like 3 more. I don't care what sex :D xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'd like 2 more...we're planning o ttc in 2 years, provided we've moved into a bigger house by then, (which we're planing to do november next year) then hopefully one more about 2 years after that.
I'll be overjoyed with either sex, but I think we both would like a boy, if we could choose :D


----------



## Burchy314

I want 4-6 :blush: I really want a big family and so does OH. 

If we could we would start TTC right now!!! But it will probably be atleast 2 years until we are actually stable enough to. 

I have a girl now and I want at least one boy, but other then that I don't care.


----------



## rainbows_x

I would like two more ideally, but would settle for one more :)
We are going to start TTC when OH gets his promotion, he's in the process of it atm, we were talking earlier and said we'd probably start trying in 9 months if we're okay for money, I'd like a boy, but I have a sister and we're close, so not fussed really!


----------



## annawrigley

I'd like 2 or 3 more and the next one when Noah's 3 or 4 ish... But need to leave that one up to fate!


----------



## x__amour

I'm not too picky about the sex either. I would love one of each but I wouldn't mind another girl either. :D


----------



## Hotbump

Same as tina 4-6 kids....my mom had 12 (6 boys and 6 girls no twins all single births) :haha:


----------



## divershona

i've always dreampt of having 5 and ideally thats what i would want, but because i have to now have c-sections with future babies i think i'll only be allowed 4 tops including kaya which is fine by me. i would love to have a boy next so that i don't end up making him a complete mummies boy with him being the youngest :haha: but in all honesty i don't really care what i have as long as they come out healthy thats all that matters to me ... and my family is shit for carrying boys, in 6 generations on the female line in my family there has only ever been one boy carried to term succesfuly, so fingers crossed i'll bring another boy into the world ... i know OH and my dad would love to have a boy too!


----------



## Burchy314

divershona said:


> i've always dreampt of having 5 and ideally thats what i would want, but because i have to now have c-sections with future babies i think i'll only be allowed 4 tops including kaya which is fine by me. i would love to have a boy next so that i don't end up making him a complete mummies boy with him being the youngest :haha: but in all honesty i don't really care what i have as long as they come out healthy thats all that matters to me ... and my family is shit for carrying boys, in 6 generations on the female line in my family there has only ever been one boy carried to term succesfuly, so fingers crossed i'll bring another boy into the world ... i know *OH *and my dad would love to have a boy too!

OH? Are you guys back together?


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> i've always dreampt of having 5 and ideally thats what i would want, but because i have to now have c-sections with future babies i think i'll only be allowed 4 tops including kaya which is fine by me. i would love to have a boy next so that i don't end up making him a complete mummies boy with him being the youngest :haha: but in all honesty i don't really care what i have as long as they come out healthy thats all that matters to me ... and my family is shit for carrying boys, in 6 generations on the female line in my family there has only ever been one boy carried to term succesfuly, so fingers crossed i'll bring another boy into the world ... i know *OH *and my dad would love to have a boy too!
> 
> OH? Are you guys back together?Click to expand...

oh ermmmm yeah :blush: after a bit of falling out we talked about things and decided to work through them together rather than me running away. problem is i've lost a friend thanks to her trying to help in a way that wasn't really appropriate


----------



## aidensxmomma

Ideally, I would like four kids total. So one more after this one. However, since there seems to be problems with my periods/fertility and everything, this might be our last. I think we're just going to see how everything goes after this one. Four will be our max, though, since after we have four OH is getting the snip.


----------



## cabbagebaby

2 one boy which i already got 1 girl but would be happy with 2 boys and not really fussed when i get pregnant again if it happens it happens i wouldnt change it :D


----------



## Rhio92

I want 3 or 4 :)


----------



## lucy_x

Id like 6 :) Id like the 1st two undeer 2, Then a 5 year gap and another 2 under 2, Then another 5 year gap and 2 under 2.... 

We will see how our life pans out, and i may find that after 3 i want to stop. We will see :flower:


----------



## tasha41

2 and I don't know when!


----------



## AriannasMama

20.



Just kidding. :haha:. Probably 2 more, I'd like 2 more girls, I can't really see myself with a boy :shrug: OH would die if we had all girls lol, he's been the only boy in his house since he was two.


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> 20.

Best put them in public schools and buy them gas guzzling cars! :winkwink:


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> Best put them in public schools and buy them gas guzzling cars! :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's the plan. I'm getting them all Escalades and Tahoes :winkwink:


----------



## kattsmiles

2-3. I'd like to get my life in check first though. Then baby making here I come! 

If you were to ask me 2 years ago how much kids I wanted, I'd say none. Crazy how having a baby can change your perspective on life.


----------



## Burchy314

I want to be pregnant sooo bad :cry:


----------



## Strawberrymum

3 if theres something wrong with a child in my family its always been the 4th born (dnt know if theres anything scentific behind that) but ill still stick with 3. ideally have the next one within 2 years but i havent even meet mr right


----------



## lizardbreath

2 and I have just that , I Love my girls and couldnt picture having anymore


----------



## Leah_xx

I really don't know.
I think I just want Gracelynn,
but life changes in the future. 
I might change my mind in a few years


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> Best put them in public schools and buy them gas guzzling cars! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan. I'm getting them all Escalades and Tahoes :winkwink:Click to expand...

Make sure to buy up a good bit of property and use as many limited resources while you can..Oh and teach them all to encourage over populating, while your at it anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## flower94

I want 3 or 4 but unless my next one is a girl I'll be forced to stick with 2 :(


----------



## PinkyPonk

I want a few more not sure when cos I dont even have an OH yet but not for quite a while yet, when I have a OH and we are both nice and settled, I know we're going to spend the rest of out lives together, we both have jobs blahblahblah lol


----------



## cammy

I'm not sure, but I want more than 1. But I don't think it will be happening for a while. Having my first baby has been a huge adjustment so I need to get used to that first. Plus OH is really off having more kids at the moment :S


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi's_lost said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> Best put them in public schools and buy them gas guzzling cars! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan. I'm getting them all Escalades and Tahoes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to buy up a good bit of property and use as many limited resources while you can..Oh and teach them all to encourage over populating, while your at it anyway. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Of course, that's my plan, oh and to go on welfare too, cause I can't support 20 kids realistically :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hm 4? We always said we wanted two close-ish like 18m-2yrs apart if we could. Which we will they'll be ike 18 months apart. Then we said maybe in a few years we'd have another two close together but we'll see :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

3 I think, might change in years to come :lol: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

well I want a minimum of a 3 year gap max 4years but that may change 
I want three more and would like the rest of them to be 2-3 years apart. Going to start TTC 2013/2014 see you there Shannon :thumbup:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

For now only was 2, we are going TTC in January 2014 :). I think it might change in the future :)


----------



## stephx

Umm just 1 at the moment x


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> Best put them in public schools and buy them gas guzzling cars! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan. I'm getting them all Escalades and Tahoes :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to buy up a good bit of property and use as many limited resources while you can..Oh and teach them all to encourage over populating, while your at it anyway. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, that's my plan, oh and to go on welfare too, cause I can't support 20 kids realistically :haha:Click to expand...

can somebody say Octomom? ...anyone know the prefix for 20 ? :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

If I could support them Id like 6 but not going to happen


----------



## nadinek

4-5! We will be TTC soon (and lol I'm over 18 before anyone jumps on me!!), i like the close age gap so much better than I think I'd like a big one.


----------



## we can't wait

We definitely want 2 or 3 more. I would love for Aria & Baby #2 to be about a year and a half/two years apart... but we'll see what's going on in a year or so. It took is a really long time to conceive LO, so we're scared to wait too long to try for another. We'll see where we are in about 8 months or so. :flow:


----------



## vhal_x

I want three, but OH says no more :cry: xx


----------



## Lucy22

I'm due in September, and we'd ideally like to start TTC baby #3 January 2012 :blush:

There'll be more than 4yrs between Elena and Evelyn, so I'd like Eve to have a sibling really close in age, so hopefully we'll have another little baba 12-18months after her birth.

Oh says only one more baby after this LO, but I'd love 4 children. Selfish as it sounds, I'd really love a little boy :cloud9: I'd be happy to have 2 more girls though. :flow:


----------



## kittycat18

We want 5 and we haven't even had our first yet :haha: But we want to wait 6-7 years after this one to try and conceive our second child.


----------



## smatheson

We want two so one more. Preferable in the next two to three years:flower:


----------



## thedog

1 more! So 2 x


----------



## samface182

2 or 3 :)


----------



## Inge

we both want 1 more. OH has an 8yr old son already and Leo is our first together. Id love another as Id love a girl but would be happy with another boy. OH wanted a girl but we had Leo instead :haha: we need to get a 3 bed as we have a 2 right now, so in 2 years exchange to a 3 bed. Im going to do a part time admin course so will have to wait til I sort a job too. Hoping to TTC in about 3 years


----------



## _laura

Scott wants us to have 3 but I'd be happy with 2. 
We plan on TTC in 5 years so Max will be in school :flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

OH and I want 3! But I'l keep going until I get my little boy :haha:

Ideally, we want a 2.5/3year age gap between Teagan and the next; and then another 2.5/3year gap between number 2 and number 3! :flower:


----------



## rjb

i want 3 or 5 :blush:
for some reason i don't want an even number.
i'd love to have 3, 2 girls and a boy
if i had 5 i'd want 3 girls and 2 boys haha
(big plans :p)


----------



## rjb

rjb said:


> i want 3 or 5 :blush:
> for some reason i don't want an even number.
> i'd love to have 3, 2 girls and a boy
> if i had 5 i'd want 3 girls and 2 boys haha
> (big plans :p)

i'd LOVE a 2 year age gap but :shrug:

oops quoted instead of edited


----------



## newmommy23

I have a mirena, so in 5 years I was thinking maybe another. Minimum three years.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I want 2 children ideally. But I would have 3 if my second is another boy. I really want a girl, but after 3 I'd stop.

BUT no more children for a LONG time!


----------



## happydino

4.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

We want 4 but if we can afford more we said we would have more :) and after this baby is born we want to wait 3 years at least :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Definately want 3 or 4, but whether I'll get that, who knows! I wouldn't want another now, two is enough for me right now, but in a few years time, I would LOVE to have another. Got to convince OH first though, and see where we are financially!


----------



## bbyno1

2 or 3.
I reallly want a boy so if my 2nd was to be a boy i would stop there. If not id try again


----------



## MommyGrim

I really want 4 or maybe more...:blush: but I 4 minimum for me.
OH only wants 3, but he may change his mind by the time we actually get there :haha: 

I'd LOVE to start TTC right now, I really would, but it is just way to hectic right now, with me going to college in the fall and OH having some issues at his job, us not living on our own, mostly just money issues in general. So, I'd like to start TTC in like 2 years minimum, 4 max. :flower:


----------



## x_ellen

i want 4, OH wants 3.. but i want our second when this LO is 2-3 :)


----------



## twinmummy06

i want 4 or 5, OH says he's done now. so i decided i want to move, go to uni and then ask about another baby :haha:

not even sure if i still belong here, feels like forever ago i fit the category :haha:


----------

